# :    /

## Arhimed0

.      
   ,       

** 

               ().    , ,       .

  "",          ( -).  "" ( ), , , "", , "", ".", ""          .

      ,            , ,          ,  .         ,         .

        ,        .

           .  ,      ,     ,      ,       .   , ,           ,    ?  ,          ?

           ,   .   ,         ,        .

     AMarkets  ,         ,     .    -     :           .

----------


## Arhimed0

:
       ,     , ,   .         
        (     ,   . )                     

   -     
 ....
      ?  ?         " " ?

,     ....  ,  :      .     ....  ?


(        -  ,    )

----------

> -     
>  ....
>       ?  ?         " " ?


        -    .




> ,     ....  ,  :      .     ....  ?


  .     .

----------


## olga-osina

> ....  ,  :      .     ....  ?


      ,     ? :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ?


   -  .
  ,           .      
     ?  ?       ,        ?

----------

